# Transition PBJ setup



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey guys just picked up a Transition PBJ size long. Not a huge fan of the bars and the grips are horrendous. The stock stem is 40mm with 0 rise and stock bars are 40mm rise 785wide. Swapping the stem to a 50mm renthal apex to gain a bit of rise and 40mm rise renthal bars. The bars come 800mm but I’ll probably cut them down a bit. Curious what other tall guys are running on dj bikes?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I need to check what my friend has on his, felt really nicety me at 6’1


----------



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

Trojan366 said:


> Hey guys just picked up a Transition PBJ size long. Not a huge fan of the bars and the grips are horrendous. The stock stem is 40mm with 0 rise and stock bars are 40mm rise 785wide. Swapping the stem to a 50mm renthal apex to gain a bit of rise and 40mm rise renthal bars. The bars come 800mm but I'll probably cut them down a bit. Curious what other tall guys are running on dj bikes?


Thomson Elite X4 50mm stem & Deity Highside 760 80mm rise bars @ 760mm wide on a long YT Dirt Love.

If you're looking to get your bars higher (because you're tall and don't like being bent over), you need higher rise bars. Switching to a 50mm Renthal Apex with the same rise bars is getting next to nothing.


----------



## Trojan366 (Oct 4, 2016)

I already had the bars and stem. Also moved a spacer under the stem and cut the bars to 770ish. Feels much better. Probably because I’m more comfortable with the renthals in general.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Agree! Long frame + tall rider ===> get tall bars.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Trojan366 said:


> Curious what other tall guys are running on dj bikes?


How tall are you? I'm thinking of picking up a PBJ, not sure on sizing though.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am only 5'11" and put on some 80mm Highsides last summer. I took about 3/4 off each side. Even after the chop they are way wider than what they replaced (some old 30mm rise Specialized Big Hits) but they feel good are more like my trail bike so I am leaving them as is for now. Replaced my worn grips with some Sensus/ODI lock-ons that I really like.


----------

